# Tortoiseshell hamsters



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Does anyone know where to get a tortoiseshell hamster? Like would my local garden centre (which has a small pet shop) do them or do only breeders sell them? I know pets at home don't do them for sure but i've never seen one in my local pet store so i have no idea if they're rare or something


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

I've seen tortoiseshell Syrians in pets at home. And independent pet shops. 

I would look at breeders though, much better tempered hamsters there is a breeder finder on the National Hamster Council website


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> Does anyone know where to get a tortoiseshell hamster? Like would my local garden centre (which has a small pet shop) do them or do only breeders sell them? I know pets at home don't do them for sure but i've never seen one in my local pet store so i have no idea if they're rare or something


My local pet shop had a tortie in recently so they do appear in pet shops.


----------

